# Saturday Morning



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hit the river Sat. morning and for about an hour they were on fire. Fish were shallow on gravel bars hitting white twisters and rattle traps. I had several hybrids in the 24" to 26" size and several others slightly smaller. Maybe the best big fish day I have ever had. I took some pictures on my cel phone but can't get them to post on here.
Cady


----------



## majikarp (Mar 14, 2006)

Nice job Cadyshac! Whereabouts were you fishing?


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Cady,
I'm not expecting an exact location, but what do you mean by shallow gravel bars (how deep)? I assume these were on the O. I don't boat much on the O, just put my yak in close and paddle nearby. Is there a stretch of the O that is better than others for gravel bars? Are there any above water indicators of gravel bars (no fish finder in my yak yet ) so I might find a likely spot?

I tried Meldahl today and didn't have any luck with wipers, caught a few white bass and sauger (I should have thrown a Ratl trap). I tried yesterday too, even the mouths of a few creeks and no luck. Nothing since I caught one decent one a month ago 



CW


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

ok lets see if these pictures work out, sorry but It may be hard to tell how large these fish are but I was by myself and trying to get the fish back in the water quickly. The last one is a large white bass. I was not fishing below a dam so don't think you have to make a long drive to catch fish.
Cady


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Cady, Now you're talking!
Nice Bassies, those are great wipers!
LMJeff


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

If you aren't fishing you cant be catching, they are on fire, still !!!


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

AARRGGHHH! Ya killin' me!  Clean those pics up so we can spy on you! :0)
Keep them reports comin'!
LMJeff


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I know some of you on here may not believe me but I have caught as many wipers in the last week as I have all year. I have lost count but I have had about 10 fish over 24" and too many in the 5lb. range to count. I am guessing the rain moving in will bring an end to the bite. Many of the fish have had shad tails sticking out of their throat and I have seen a lot of surface action the last 3 days. I have caught fish on jigs, rattle traps, swim shad, spoons and surface agitator rigs. Basically anything you put in front of them as long as it is white.
Cady


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Cady, need a fishing partner?  I haven't been out since the weekend. I was hoping to try your advice this week, but haven't made it out. This weekend is looking pretty bad for me too.

I hope this rain doesn't kill the bite.

CW


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I'm gonna try Saturday AM before the game. Primarily going after saugers, but a few hybrids would be nice.*

* Looks like I spoke too soon - 40 ft on Saturday would be a little to "up" for my taste.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I made it out for about an hour today at lunch time in the rain. 5 hybrids and a small white bass. Largest hybrid was a fat 26" pig, I think it had 2 lbs of shad in its gut. I don't have a scale but I would have to guess it at around 12 lbs. ??? The fish were busting shad on the surface again but mostly too far out for me to cast to. The front treble on my rattle trap was destroyed by the fish and with only one treble I got several strikes without being able to hook up. The picture is of a fish in the 22" range with my 1 oz. rattle trap stuck to it.
Cady


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I took the day off for my daughters first program at school, we had lunch with her, went to the book fair, etc. It was a great time. When I got home it was raining and I was being lazy and thought I'd skip fishing today....but Cady is wearing me out with the posts 

Ok, I'm going to the garage now to pack my tackle and rain gear...I can't stand it anymore. I'll post when I get back...hopefully not a skunk this time. Maybe the rain will slack off a bit for me.

I'll be sure to pack an extra Ratl Trap in case I am fortunate enough to get one destroyed by a big wiper 


CW


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

While it might not have been as good as my daughters first program, I'm glad I went fishing, it was a good afternoon....thanks Cady.

Second cast I caught a wiper. Not huge, but looked to be a good afternoon, despite the weather. While I didn't have a big day on the wipers, I sure managed a variety pack today.

2 wipers, 3 sauger, 1 walleye, several white bass, 1 drum, and 1 smallmouth  I caught most on a sassy shad type bait and jig. The second wiper was better, about 19". I tried a Ratl Trap, but didn't manage any wipers, but I caught the smallie on it...decent one too...about 16", nice and fat.

As the evening wore on, the water clarity went down hill and the bite slowed, but I'm glad I went when I did!


CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

Terry, how's that for November fishing? 
Cady, take Terry w/you next time, so he can take me later! 
LMJeff


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Hey Creek,
Glad to see you found some fish. This rain is making me sick, by the time the river gets back in shape the water will be cold and I'm afraid the wipers will be long gone. I will still fish for Sauger over the winter but its not the same as a big hybrid busting up your tackle. I am going to try to contact the state fish and game agencies to thank them for stocking the hybrids, what a fishery. If I had gone somewhere and paid a guide it wouldn't have been any better than my last week. I got to take my daughter and her boyfriend on Monday evening and we all caught fish. The boyfriend got hooked up to a good wiper and after a long battle the hook pulled out but I think he was amazed at how hard that fish fought. 
Cady


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

cadyshac said:


> ...This rain is making me sick, by the time the river gets back in shape the water will be cold and I'm afraid the wipers will be long gone....


That's exactly what I was thinking as I was walking out today. I was ready to make plans to go back tomorrow, but I think the water will be up another foot or so and muddy. Looks like it will be at least a week before it will get back to where it was today...assuming it doesn't rain any longer. Oh well, if so, it was a good day to end the "regular season" on.

LMJ, yeah, that was a good November fishing day for me. I've had a few similar ones but they are far and few between. This one was especially good because I got up off the couch and into the bad weather. It would have been a real bummer to go out in the cold and get skunked 



CW


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

cadyshac said:


> If you aren't fishing you cant be catching, they are on fire, still !!!


Terry, I think Cady said it, see the above!
Seems the worse the weather, the better the fish like it! 
Better get some foul weather gear, better to have fished and skunked it, than sit here and see someone else (Cady and you!) post while I sit on couch and live vicariously through the computer!  
There'l be other days, you can count on it!
Hey Cady, if you do get ahold of anyone from the ODNR, ask if they still have a stocking program in place at East Fork.
Thanks
LMJeff


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I sent an e-mail to OH and KY lets see if they reply. I seem to go fishing a lot when the weather is bad and I have some good results under those conditions. You just have to make yourself get out in the elements. Usually you won't have to fight a crowd either.
Cady


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

I love fishing in the rain.. Some of my best days ever have come in bad weather. The best thing about it is there may not be another person out. What I hate the most is the first few nice days of spring. People come out of the woodwork to go fishing. Thats why I enjoy winter and bad weather fishing so much. Spend some money on a decent set of rain gear and you wont be disappointed in your fishing.

Jake


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

Yeah, I was all by myself that day. I saw one boat on the water...on the KY side. It was only there for 30 minutes or so moving up and down the bank. I thought maybe they were catching bait or something.

Maybe I'll have to gear up a little better. I had a rain jacket, but that was it. I need to get some decent gloves, rain pants, etc. After standing in the rain for two hours in 45 degree temps, I got a bit cold. Of course I didn't feel too cold while I was catching fish  On the walk back to the truck I started to feel it.

In my past experience, bad weather fishing is a bit unpredictable. It seems like a front doesn't affect the fishing consistently...or maybe not at all. I read a lot about how weather fronts affect fishing, but in my experience I haven't been able to confirm anything....and what I read isn't all that consistent either! I guess I'll just have to do it more.


CW


----------



## BMagill (May 5, 2004)

I think fronts affect lake fish more, river fish seem to be more affected by changes in current and/or water level. I seem to do best when river level is low-to-normal and rising...Hmm, just like the past week...


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Well I am a little surprised to see no new posts in the O.river section. I made it out to my hybrid hole this evening and managed to bag 5 more. Mostly small ones around 15". The water was not as muddy as I thought it would be but the current was very swift. I think I could have caught many more fish but I couldn't keep a bait in front of them in the current. I did have one good fish hooked on a 5/8 oz. spoon but after a long battle the hook pulled out. Almost all of the fish I have been catching have been right in the the swift current, not on the edge or in slack water. I wish I could go to the dam tomorrow but I can't.
Cady


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

I haven't had time to get out, worked late yesterday too. I was planning on going sometime this weekend, but looks like the water is going to be going up for a while. I thought it would have already been up so I didn't try to squeeze anything in before the weekend!

Thanks for the tip about the swift current. With as cold as the water is, I would have expected them to start slowing down (movement that is) and sitting more in the slack water. Maybe...hopefully...that means they'll be around for a few more weeks!


CW


----------

